# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Que pasa si hago un pedido en domingo?

## elmanu

*Buenas,,,tengo una pregunta.
Si hago un pedido el Domingo, el pedido seria recogido el Lunes no?
es decir, el Martes o el Miércoles lo tendría?*

----------


## Pulgas

Sería preferible que esta consulta la hicieses a tiendamagia.com directamente, pues ellos te informarán mejor que cualquier ade nosotros: ellos son la tienda, nosotros un foro.
http://www.tiendamagia.com/contact_u...cdc0c328d04dbe
De todas maneras, sí, si el pedido lo haces en festivo, puesto que no se trabaja, se tendrá como efectuado el primer día laboral siguiente.

----------


## MagDani

> *Buenas,,,tengo una pregunta.
> Si hago un pedido el Domingo, el pedido seria recogido el Lunes no?
> es decir, el Martes o el Miércoles lo tendría?*


Es como si lo hicieras el lunes a primera hora,
si esta en stock lo tendrás en tu casa el martes a primera hora.

Mas rápido imposible.

Daniel

----------


## Iban

Cierro el hilo. Vendría bien que nos acostumbremos a dirigir las consultas por los cauces adecuados. La dinámica de trabajo de tiendamagia poco tiene que ver con el funcionamiento del foro.

----------

